# Challenging



## bill jenkins (Apr 23, 2006)

We made our first trip to nd this past novmeber and hunted in the southern central part of the state. Upon arrival we saw many birds along the shoulders of the roads, it was really neat b/c we are from PA, and the only birds we get come from our state game commision, it is so weak, they stock 50K birds across the entire state. I belong to a pheasant club that put birds out daily, I do this for exercise for both my dog and I. In nd it was really an eye opener, the birds seemed to flush at about 80 yards, plenty of hens which is a great sign, we managed to get birds everyday but man we had to work for them, which is fine. The best spots I had found were some type of knee high grass land which was near a corn field. The best time of day was either early morning or evening. I guess I'm looking for a few tips, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Hi Bill: Welcome to the forum. Without sounding sarcastic, you kind of asnwered your own question there. In November I was finding the exact same thing as you. One thing is later in the season, some of the "conditioned" birds will actually sit tight while you go through the brush and be missed by either you or the dogs. It is hard not to want to run to the end of the field when 70 birds are going out early, but if you slow down and get the dogs slowed down, there is that occaisonal rooster thinking you are going to go past him.

Other than that, like you said. Lots of hard work.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Hey Bill, double welcome to the pheasant forum! I taught live2hunt everything he knows.  I usually hunt alone but if you have a crew or just one other along try mixing up your approach. Instead of walking a line come in from different directions. A lot of fellows walk the same pattern in same field and birds pick up on that for escape routes. If they are running ahead pull off and go around and head 'em back. Anything that confuses them is more likely to make them sit. They are the king of upland for sure.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

You can't catch the "Hoarde" so don't try. Walk less than half the speed you think you should, make the dogs cover ground very well. The only time I'll pick up from that pace is if a bird gets clipped and is coming down likely to run. Then I get there as quickly as possible.

A tip for finding downed birds. Get to the spot you think you saw the bird last, stand there and let the dog find the bird. Don't muddle around and mess up the scent, stand in place and let the dog find them. Afterall, he can smell them, you cannot.

Birds in Nov can be very warry if we don't have snow. 3"-4" of fresh white stuff and they get a case of the stupids. They'll hold and flush close, you wonder if you're hunting the same bird.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Welcome. Slow, zig zagging, stopping occassionally all help. Horsager is right...you won't catch the horde. The stragglers are your birds.


----------



## bill jenkins (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks for the good advice, We were definitley walking to quickly, and the birds we shot were many times standing still or just starting to begin walking, as far as just walking a field, do you guys drive around scouitng first and then pick your field? I found a few spot that I thought looked good, never put up a bird. Is there a better time of the day to find these suckers, and where would be the best places to look in the mid oct to early november, (type of cover not specific location). We actually went to nd in seach of waterfowl, however we were victims of the early nov cold snap which I iced many of the sloughs, an moved most of the birds in the area. So we had blast chasing upland, If all gos well I'm heading back this year. Thanks for the warm welcome, and the advice.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Bill, a little snow makes it a lot better....tracks. You can tell right away. A rooster footprint is twice as big. I like cattails but some don't. If you are in a high pressure area the birds will be in thickest cover. Cattails. If you're in cats wear at least a blaze orange cap.

Look for three things in close proximity. Grass cover for nesting and brooding so you know birds will be around, a section (640) is good. Food--corn, soybean, sunflower stubble. And roosting-escape cover and thats cats or heavy slough grass. When they are pressured they will feed before it's light and be back in the cats.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Sometimes it is those out of the wat places...spend a half mile walking with little chance to see a bird but then theres an area that many aren't willling to put in the effort to scrounge.

Dick, nothing like late season cattails. I have to admit that one reason i like them is that everyone tells me my dogs are too small to bust cats. The roosters wish that was true.

:beer:


----------



## bill jenkins (Apr 23, 2006)

How many dogs do you fellas use? We had two. I would of liked to have two more, just to give the others a break, the dogs were exhausted, but much of that was my fault, rather than having a methodical plan in the beggining we just started walking, covering big areas. I usuallu do wear at least an orange cap, no sense in not being safe. Speaking of cats, we stumbled upon a section close to a road, it was posted, and we could not really make out the name, long story short we could not obain permission, I had to cool down the tires from to much coffee if you know what I mean, I saw a hen slide into the edje of the cats, I finish my business, the my father follow in my footsteps and conducted the same type of business, when he jumped back in the truck and shut the door, 120 birds must have flushed, this is when I got hooked - I love it.


----------

